# Great New Marketing Opportunity!



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been fortunate enough to find an excellent marketing avenue for my clothing line!

In my regular day job, I have found out that one of my co-workers is a comedian. Because he works in a different department, I never knew this and he never knew about my clothing line.

He happened to see some of my shirts on my desk and wanted to know what they were. He loved them and said that he would love to wear them on stage while doing his act.

Come to find out that he is pretty well-known in comedy circles and knows a lot of the bigger names in stand up.

The best part is that he WANTS to wear my stuff while on stage and that it was his idea, not mine. But of course I’m not going to argue!

Okay, maybe that’s not the best part. The best part is that he has been signed by BET to be a part of a new comedy series that they will be airing starting in 2007. I’m sure most of you are familiar with “Comic View” where they have some well-known comedy acts on the show. 

Well, the new show will feature up-and-coming comedians poised to break through to stardom and he will be appearing on at least 3 different shows during the season. 

So he will be wearing “Conquer” on BET!

If I had found out that he was going to be on BET I would have paid him to wear my stuff, but what’s really cool is that he likes enough that he had the idea himself to wear it. 

I’m so excited that I just had to let you guys know about it! Hopefully this exposure will give me some needed publicity and help vault me to the next level.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy crap!! Congrats!! 

Wish we all had connections like that.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hey swing'r, that is a good thing. Congrats!!!

As you, your brand and your friend grow in the biz other opportunityz will too. Since word of mouth is a magical thing.

...just make sure the sewers use the right size needles. LOL  

Let me share something with you about a local Tdot t-shirt aribrush artist/designer fella

Anyways, He made a full size mother airbrush design on a shirt for this hip-hop artist. This hip hop giant wore the shirt all day while in the Tdot for radio, tv interviews and so on...... so, sometimes being at the right palce does pay-off. Now he does custom shirts for other hip hop peeps and started his own line. 

Those are what they call " the breaks ". ... and swing'r, you got yourself one.


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

congrats man i hope all goes well and that exposure brings tons of business


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

cool stuff....you'll have to let use know when he should be on.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

It sounds like a great oppurtunity. So, is your website printed on these shirts? How are people going to know where to buy them.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody!



jdr8271 said:


> It sounds like a great oppurtunity. So, is your website printed on these shirts? How are people going to know where to buy them.





We’ve been talking about that. The visibility is the main thing I want to focus on. I want people to say “where did that comedian guy get that “Conquer” stuff from?”

It’s going to say “Conquer Clothing” on the shirts, jerseys, hats, or whatever he’s wearing. So maybe if somebody likes it, they will just Google Conquer Clothing and find the site.

We’ve discussed maybe working it into one of his acts in some way. That’s probably the best way to do it. That way the audience (live & TV) is focusing on what he’s saying about the clothes, while looking at the clothes!

I don’t want to have my url blasted on the front of shirts, so that’s completely out of the question. 

He’ll be doing some shows at comedy clubs before the BET thing, and we’ll see how well working it into an act comes out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Congrats on the opportunity Greg!

I was going to suggest that you send one of your t-shirts to one of the contestants on BET's "Freestyle Friday". I noticed the last winner had a custom made t-shirt after he won a few times and he ended up saying the name of the t-shirt maker on the air "80's baby t-shirts" I think was the name.

Do they sometimes blur the t-shirts worn by the comedians on those shows? 

I can't remember if BET does it, but I've seen logos blurred out on other shows.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think they blur them out. I can recall seeing some Sean John and RocaWear on "Comic View".

I know if it's offensive, they will blur it out. I guess we should check on that, huh?

The "Freestyle Friday" is a pretty good idea, too!


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome news Greg. 



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> We’ve been talking about that. The visibility is the main thing I want to focus on. I want people to say “where did that comedian guy get that “Conquer” stuff from?”
> 
> It’s going to say “Conquer Clothing” on the shirts, jerseys, hats, or whatever he’s wearing. So maybe if somebody likes it, they will just Google Conquer Clothing and find the site.


that's what I do when I see something that I like. you definitely don't need to know an exact url to find products online these days, with all the advances in search engine optimization.  I don't think you'll have a problem.

On a side note, I also think its cool to find out new things about people that you see on a daily basis. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Republicofstates (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!!! that's a great opportunity... congratulations... Great Shirts Too...


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Two words.... freaking awesome


----------

